# YouTube setting in iPhone?



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I am using a first gen, 16GB iPhone, (jailbroken) and can view YouTube videos with out problems on my home WiFi net, but at work, I get an error saying that "This movie could not be played."
Other people here have the new iPhones, and can watch the videos fine, so I don't think that it is a network issue (ports blocked etc.) and I can surf the web, get mail, IM etc.

I just can't get videos? (mxTube is the same problem, but then it's just accessing youtube anyway)

Any thoughts?


Z.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Is it possible that your coworkers are using 3G to obtain the videos, not the office wifi?

If that was the case, then it COULD be a ports or "blocked site" issue.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Is it possible that your coworkers are using 3G to obtain the videos, not the office wifi?
> 
> If that was the case, then it COULD be a ports or "blocked site" issue.


I did think about that, and we put the '3G' phone into airplane mode, restarted the WiFi, and still had streaming YouTube.

Good thought though.

I haven't had a chance to check yet, but I'm thinking the jailbroken first gen might have different network settings (DNS etc.) Not sure, but some thing is different between the 2.

Z.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

jiogoal said:


> I think flash player needed youtube video is flv so it play in flash browser


a) The iPhone does not have Flash

b) The iPhone's YouTube application plays the higher quality H.264 videos.


----------



## rafayj (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe it is a case of blocked Websites .. Or Maybe Flash Player is Having Some Problem .


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

rafayj said:


> Maybe it is a case of blocked Websites .. Or Maybe Flash Player is Having Some Problem .


Did you read *ANY* of the thread?

Z.


----------



## rafayj (Oct 27, 2008)

zarquon said:


> Did you read *ANY* of the thread?
> 
> Z.


yes i did read the thread and thats why i gave an advice. it might be due to some net settings that the movie cant be played, it might be that the connection might be blocking the movies being played by anyone on the server or maybee the player is too old to play that file.it might require a upgraded flash player to run that movie. i was just giving my opinion which i think might be the problem.

-Rafay J


----------

